# Sand Fleas?



## atwood87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Do the bait shops carry sand fleas? Headed down to Destin in 2 weeks just for a week and don't want to have to buy a rake for a few days of fishing?


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Ive seen frozen ones at walmart


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

atwood87 said:


> Do the bait shops carry sand fleas? Headed down to Destin in 2 weeks just for a week and don't want to have to buy a rake for a few days of fishing?


Mike...you back???


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

there are bait shops that do carry live and frozen fleas....


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

just go to walmart and get a $17 sand flea rake. i saw them the other day. they are small but they work.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

J0nesi said:


> just go to walmart and get a $17 sand flea rake. i saw them the other day. they are small but they work.


+1 on that.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I'm sure someone out that way carries them! We have live ones in right now at Hot Spots.


----------



## atwood87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone, cant wait to get a line wet. Nothing more relaxing on vacation then surf fishing. It will still be a little early for the striper run here in South Jersey.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I miss hooking stripers.


----------



## Roostertail (Dec 8, 2012)

Just use 2 small buckets. Dig them up near the wash where you find them then take the bucket to the dry sand and dump the bucket out. The fleas cant dig in dry sand and you will be able to pick them up with your hand and put them in the other bucket.


----------



## atwood87 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for the great suggestion rooster tail. Just what I was looking for.


----------

